# Won't turn left



## Fiatman (Jan 25, 2007)

My tractor will only turn right, (when I turn left the steering wheel locks up. Any suggestions where to start? I think the may be the steering orbitol?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

First of all Welcome to Tractor Forum Fiatman!

Second could you provide some more details? Did this happen suddenly or has it gradually gotten worse? What model and year tractor do you have? Does it have power steering? Has it sat for a long time and now its doing this? Was it involved in anykind of collision that could have damaged the steering? Does it have a front end loader on it? Is anything else on the tractor suddenly acting weird?

With more info I'm sure someone here can help you solve this problem.

Andy


----------



## Fiatman (Jan 25, 2007)

It is a 84'-85' Hesston (Fiat) 70-66DT with front wheel drive. We have been restoring the tractor and it turned fine before we put a new O-ring ( the old one leaked pretty bad) on the steering orbital. Now when we go to steer it just turns right, and when we try to turn left the steering wheel locks up. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

It sounds like you have a blockage preventing the hydralic fluid from going through.


----------

